# I have a question about EC Stack



## Jim1174 (Mar 22, 2017)

An EC stack is basically an ephedrine pill and a caffeine pill right ? What is the best type of ephedrine pill I can buy at my local drug store?


----------



## TrickWilliams (Mar 22, 2017)

You can't just buy an ephedrine pill anymore if your in the states. I hear its different in Canada and Euorpe maybe too. 

What are we trying to do? Just lose weight? 

What do you weigh? Whats your body fat?

Can you tell us how to plan to start EC? What doses you will be doing?


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 22, 2017)

Jim1174 said:


> What is the best type of ephedrine pill I can buy at my local drug store?



Brokaid. It has 25mg of Ephadrine HCL per tablet, 60 tabs for like, $13. 

The only other OTC option that I'm aware of is Primatine.

Bronkaid has twice as much Ephadrine per tablet as Primatine does.

Unless of course you're lucky enough to live in Canada where Ephadrine HCL is still available in OTC tablet form.


----------



## Classical Atlas (Mar 22, 2017)

Don't forget the aspirin. They work synergistically.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 22, 2017)

Iron1 said:


> Brokaid. It has 25mg of Ephadrine HCL per tablet, $60 tabs for like, $13.
> 
> The only other OTC option that I'm aware of is Primatine.
> 
> ...



They are 2 different forms of ephedrine if I recall. Ephedrine HCL in primatene and sulfate in bronkaid. Roughly the same dose. Both have guaif...whatever the **** it is as well.  I will double check later.



Classical Atlas said:


> Don't forget the aspirin. They work synergistically.



Downsides of asprin outweigh the benefits.  E/c is effective enough on its own.


----------



## Jim1174 (Mar 23, 2017)

I would like to lose 15 pounds. I wanted to take the EC stack because I had heard it was a really good appetite suppressant. If I can't get ephedrine in stores is there any thing I buy that will work as an appetite suppressant?


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 23, 2017)

Tossing Oprah's salad


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 23, 2017)

Jim1174 said:


> *If I can't get ephedrine in stores is there any thing I buy that will work as an appetite suppressant?*



You may have missed it when I said ephadrine is available in drug stores under the brand name bronkaid and primatine.

Pillar is right, the bronkaid has 25mg of ephadrine sulfate and the primatine has 12.5 mg of HCL.

Now, to address the elephant in the room; how does your diet look? Is it structured for weight loss?


----------



## ron1204 (Mar 23, 2017)

Caffeine alone will help suppress your appetite. For me as low as 100 mg helps. The ephedrine can help a bit but it's not a magic stack. If your diet is not on point it's not gonna do anything


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 23, 2017)

Jim1174 said:


> I would like to lose 15 pounds. I wanted to take the EC stack because I had heard it was a really good appetite suppressant. If I can't get ephedrine in stores is there any thing I buy that will work as an appetite suppressant?



Marlboro reds or wintergreen kodiak


----------



## corvettels3 (Mar 28, 2017)

Stick with the hcl. There is a difference between the 2. Do a quick google search and you will find i'm not the only one that feels this way. Good luck


----------

